# everything



## BIT01 (Jun 18, 2006)

I was planning on building a koi pond soonish hopefully and was wondering if a 100 to 160 gallon would be large enough to support a few and from there where to start other than dig a hole. What do I need How big of a pump , everything. And yes I am a fish noob


----------



## BubsyismyBetta (Jun 17, 2006)

I don't think 100 or even 160 gallons would be big enough for a koi pond. You may be able to put a couple small koi in there, but they would grow out of it pretty fast. My pond is about 2,500-3,000 gallons and has quite a few koi in it (granted, we do have some pretty big ones), and it still looks a little cramped. That's just my two cents, there may be some who may disagree with me.
For making the pond itself and getting everything set up, make sure you draw the design you have in mind on a piece of paper with the correct dimensions first (unless you're using a premade pond tub/frame) and go from there. That's all I know, and I only know that from watching my parents doing it.  Hope I helped a little bit.


----------



## railinsp (Jun 14, 2006)

bito1 
I agree with bubsyismybetta takes alot of water to support kio. i had a 46 gal tank in my home and only had 4 fancy gold fish in it. But i like ponds if you can't go bigger you coud use comets you can get 5 in a 100 gals and 8 or 9 in a 160 gals. hope it works cause pnds are pretty


----------



## BIT01 (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah I was goung to use a premade deal because I really don't have room or money for anything else. I guess I could find a liner and make it deeper to get the 500 gallon minimum reccomended for koi. I just want around 3 small ones and are you sure there isn't some way to stunt their growth.


----------



## BubsyismyBetta (Jun 17, 2006)

I was just talking to my mom (she's a pond "expert") about your idea and everything, and she thinks three koi might do okay in a 500 gallon or so pond, depending where you live (north or south, warm summers or brutal winters) and how deep the pond is. She's always heard that koi only grow as much as their "habitat" allows it (not sure if this is actually true or not), so if they live in a small pond they shouldn't get too big whereas if they live in a larger pond, they'll get bigger. If you're going to keep the koi in the pond throughout the winter and you live in a place where it gets pretty cold, the pond has to be fairly deep so the koi don't freeze. Or you could be like my neighbors who have a shallow pond and leave their koi to die every winter :chair: , but I hope you don't do that. Hope that answers some of your questions!


----------



## BIT01 (Jun 18, 2006)

my area My dad is an "expert" too. He saysd that the 160 gallon preformed thning will work. I believe I will not listen to him and try to go larger if I can since he's never had a koi pond. What about that climate. Will it work?


----------



## BubsyismyBetta (Jun 17, 2006)

Your dad may be right, a 160 gallon might work but I would go a little bigger just to be on the safe side, you know what I mean? But it's totally up to you. Your climate is a little warmer than around where I live so deep-wise, you shouldn't have to make the pond really deep, unless you want to, of course. If you have a really limited budget, then _maybe_ you could go with a 160g (if you end up not using a premade) and upgrade it in the future, that's what we have done in the past. It takes a lot of work but it's worth it in the end. Remember, I'm no professional, just a 17 year old kid that's been watching my parents over the years


----------



## BIT01 (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm going to build a 500 or so. I'll make it about as deep as I am tall(~6ft) and am going to get some rubber like they use on commercial roofs as the liner. You seem to know more than I do considering I got this idea at a restaraunt and have no real experiance with fish.


----------



## BIT01 (Jun 18, 2006)

My dad shot that down in favor of a small affordable pond with goldfish. I hope I don't kill them


----------



## BubsyismyBetta (Jun 17, 2006)

Goldfish are pretty easy to take care of in ponds, so don't worry, I highly doubt that you will end up killing them. Good luck!


----------



## BIT01 (Jun 18, 2006)

Well that's good I kind of like the premade idea.


----------



## Dr Joe (Jun 28, 2006)

What kind of budget are we talking here?


----------



## BIT01 (Jun 18, 2006)

evidently now none. The parents ... well stepmother is against it.


----------



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

The depth you were considering is also unecessary. Goldfish and Koi aren't relatively fussy about how deep their water is, but more so on how much room they have to swim around. Plan your pond to be wider and longer instead of being that deep.


----------



## BIT01 (Jun 18, 2006)

I was hoping for something 12 to 18 in deep


----------

